# The ozark plateau(s) as compared to the swiss nation / plateau



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*
THE OZARK PLATEAU(S) AS COMPARED TO THE SWISS NATION / PLATEAU*

*A FEASIBILITY STUDY REGARDING THE SIZE OF POPULATION BASE WHICH THE OZARK PLATEAU IS CAPABLE OF SUSTAINING AS COMPARED TO THE ENTIRE NATION OF SWITZERLAND.*

The Swiss Plateau

http://www.traveling.ch/index2.php?title=about

Agriculture
Neither the soil nor the climate favors agriculture, and Switzerland must import much of the food it consumes and
subsidize the farms that do exist. Nearly all the farms are family enterprises, and most are small in size.
The leading agricultural products in the early 1990s (ranked by estimated value and with production in metric tons)
were potatoes (737,000), apples (396,000), wheat (533,000), sugar beets (907,000), grapes (164,000), and barley (365,000). About 124 million liters (33 million gallons) of wine are produced annually. Dairy products make up a significant portion of Switzerland's agricultural sector. Each year in the early 1990s some 3.8 million metric tons of cow's milk and 134,600 metric tons of cheese were produced.
Livestock included about 1.8 million cattle, 1.7 million pigs, 415,000 sheep, 52,000 horses, and 6 million poultry.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/Battle_of_Winterthur_details.png
SWISS PLATEAU: 5,333.33 SQ MI.
POPULATION ON PLATEAU: 5,333,333.33 MILLION
POPULATION DENSITY 1000 per sq. mi. ACC TO WIKI ETC: 1166 per sq. mi.
HOG POPULATION: 1.7 MILLION
CATTLE POPULATION: 1.8 MILLION

COMPARE WITH:

The Ozark Plateaus
http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics...ons/Crop_and_Livestock_Reporter/CLR200502.pdf

The January 1, 2005 inventory of all cattle and calves in Missouri totaled 4.45 million head,
3 million hogs, 73,000 sheep and 200,000 equine.

File:OzarkRelief.jpg

OZARK PLATEAUS: 30,000 TO 50,000 SQ. MI. (6-9 Times Larger)
POPULATION ON PLATEAU: 2,333,333.33 (Present Estimation)
HOG POPULATION IN MISSOURI: 3 MILLION (1/3 higher)
CATTLE POPULATION IN MISSOURI: 4.5 MILLION (Almost Triple)
(CATTLE ON 1000 HILLS).

Based on Swiss Population Density on Swiss Plateau,
Two Thirds of 8 Million People (5,333,333.33 people)
on One Third of 16,000 Sq Mi (5,333.333 Sq Mi)
Projection of Possible Population Ozark Plateau is Capable of Supporting:

1166 people per sq mi (Wiki) x 31,400 sq. mi. Would come to: 36,612,440

IN MORE DETAIL: WITH MORE NATURAL RESOURCES,
BASED ON 1000 TO 1166 PEOPLE PER SQ. MI. DENSITY,
AND AN AREA OF 30,000 TO 50,000 SQ. MI.,
THE OZARKS COULD FEASIBLY SUSTAIN A POPULATION OF:
1. ON A LOW ORDER OF MAGNITUDE, BASED ON 1000 PER S.M.
AND 30,000 SQ. MI. = 30,000,000 PEOPLE.
2. ON A HIGH ORDER OF MAGNITUDE,
BASED ON 1166 PEOPLE PER SQ. MI. DENSITY,
AND 50,000 SQ. MI. = 58,300,000 PEOPLE:
10% OF THE ENTIRE CONUS POPULATION!!!

NOW, CAN THAT BE DONE???

EIGHT STATES BORDER MISSOURI, AND AS PEOPLE RELOCATE, SOME WILL BRING LIVESTOCK AND FARMING SUPPLIES.
THE CURRENT LIVESTOCK POPULATION CAN BE VASTLY INCREASED. THERE ARE ENOUGH FORESTS FOR MILLIONS OF GOATS,
AND ENOUGH EMPTY PASTURES FOR SEVERAL MILLION MORE CATTLE. THE OZARKS HAVE THE CAPABILITY TO HANDLE
THE NEXT ORDER OF MAGNITUDE OF THE CURRENT LIVESTOCK NUMBERS.
WITH THE ASTRONOMICAL ADVANCES IN FOOD PRODUCTION VIA HYDRO/AQUA/AERO/ ZEO/PONICS, VERTICAL GROWING, ALA SOLVIVA, VERMICULTURE, BSFL, GREENHOUSES (Missouri alone got 1 million in USDA new greenhouses in 2012),
HIGH TUNNELS, GEODESIC DOMES, WOODCHIPS ALA BACK TO EDEN, ETC, ETC
COMBINED WITH WHAT MISSOURI HAS PRODUCED IN THE PAST EVEN WITHOUT THOSE ADVANCES...
WELL, LET US LOOK AT HISTORY; See The Article and Section on:

The Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

It is very, very good to love where you live.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for this. I've spent considerable time in both places but never though of a comparison. Though I have to admit, much as I love the Ozarks, Switzerland blows it away as far as scenery goes.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we have way too many peeps here already........stay away i tell ya'z........STAY AWAY........................and boomer, it is very,very good to love where ya live....















































ooo yeah.........yesterday was the start of snaggin' season........mmmmmmmm...........

we have 'nuff hillbillies here...ya'llzz just go back to where ya came from........


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Reminds me of North Dakotans)
It is deathly cold here. Horrible winters. Utterly miserable place to live. You would hate it here. Do not move here. We love it here, and like it just the way it is.

jeremiyah


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dude I was born and raised there and the kin are still there. I'll come back if I want to.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

'Dude'??........
.............


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDEEEEEEE!*lol


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Dude I was born and raised there and the kin are still there. I'll come back if I want to.


@Wanderer0101,

I think I figured out our confusion.
I should have directed my comment to Tribal Warlord Thug when I wrote:
"Reminds me of North Dakotans)
"It is deathly cold here. Horrible winters. Utterly miserable place to live. You would hate it here. Do not move here. We love it here, and like it just the way it is." Some people from there said that to me.

I think you thought I was replying to you...but I was jokingly replying to Tribal Warlord Thug's "we have way too many peeps here already........stay away i tell ya'z........STAY AWAY...
we have 'nuff hillbillies here...ya'llzz just go back to where ya came from........
And he had a smiley face so I figured he was funnin' also. I hope so...

When I read your reply, I thought you were saying you were from North Dakota, and was puzzled.

Such are the drawbacks to trying to communicate in brief, and via the printed word rather than face to face.

If you read any of my stuff at all, you would know that I have been on a mission for thirteen looong years to convince as many people as possible to relocate to the Ozarks...and failing that, to at least know that it is the right place to go when their plan A goes to hell, and maybe even Plan B. I understand that many people will actually end up walking here. 
I am not a dreams & vision kind of person. I kind of think those folks have one too many pieces of pepperoni pizza or one too many glasses of wine, etc. 
However, this mission, this quest of mine, began with the only "vision" I ever had. I was wide awake, and sitting up in bed at about 3 am at a church dormitory... 
I saw a young couple walking through the woods with two little children, and coming toward me, and as they got about fifteen feet from me, they passed the front door of an underground home which they could not see as they walked toward me. I knew they were refugees on foot, and had nothing but the clothes on their backs; no weapons, no tools, no packs, not even a knife...
They turned to their left, my right, and saw the door of the house set into a hillside, and a welcome mat was there, the door was not locked, and inside was a woodstove with kindling and wood, ready to light, pots pans, utensils and food ready to cook. 
I knew in the vision that the house had been built for them, by someone who knew it would be needed, but who had never mt or seen them before.
The feelings I had were so overpowering, I could not talk for a long time, and my wife had no idea what was happening.
Since that time, I have met a mother who has three daughters, all married, two who live in Missouri. She told me it was her daughter in the vision. Who knows? I came to believe that I will actually experience that scene some day...
In a nutshell, this region -I believe -can easily sustain 50 million people or so, given of course, that we develop new production methods, work together as one, and good people come here to help with their resources, skills, talents, tools, equipment, herds, and desire to be a part of something gigantic... 
Once upon a time, during "The Golden Age of Missouri" (see posted article in General Food and Foraging Discussion, and General Survival Discussion) this region fed millions of people in hundreds of cities in all directions -up and down the East Coast, The Great Lakes Region, and South, and West. With the right attitude, and enough inventive production systems never even dreamed of back then, it can and will do so again.

SO...Wanderer0101, if you are not in the Ozarks, and if this was home once upon a time, and you have family here, I would encourage you to come back.
It is amazing how many people I have met who grew up here, went off for thirty years, and "Came back home" "I just had to get back here. We put a bid on this house as a joke. It is huge; all of our eight kids and families can come live here."
We will need everybody we can get here to accomplish the huge task ahead of us. There is abundance of provision here for ten times the cattle, sheep, goats and people...and we will likely need ten times of all of them and more besides.

jeremiyah


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am coming back for sure. Already looked at about 50 different places and making another trip in April to look at a few that have made the cut. Three of these are very promising. My outside limit is 23 months but it will probably be sooner than that.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeremiyah that was a wonderful vision, how did it come about? were you meditating, did you ask for a vision, you probably have a spirit guide that you don't even know about. You should strive to learn more about your vision, because all visions are very important. I suggest that you consult with a shaman to assist you.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I' moved from Kentucky for over 20 years(divorced),said I would never never come back right...Well guess what,just bought 3 acres in Kentucky as a mini farm and my main home and BOL,it just feels right and with the world upside down,I can live very well on the place and help any family as I have the room and I'm getting all my prep ready and ducks in a row.I do worry about the storms but no matter where any of us settle there is"something" going on(ie.wildfire,floods,hurricains,eathquakes).Even tho I'm not use to the cold,I've bought warm jackets, long underwear,hats gloves etc.I love to see my fruit trees that I planted in the fall budding...Yep the hills are good!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

lol.....we looked at 1 place...








saved for the place.....








now it's our homestead sweet homestead..........









....................aint it amazin' when ya git a hankerin' to do somethin' :yummy:............and then ya just DO IT? 

there's some of us who like to :quote:talk the talk:quote:.....then there'z us who WALK THE WALK............


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Show up here and we may just open a tribe of blackfoot or crow on your A&^.

We have now closed the borders to foreigners like those from Illinois, NY, CA etc.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> lol.....we looked at 1 place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Thank you for the encouragement!!! You have no idea how exciting it is to see someone totally committed and having the guts to make a change!!!

This following is not directed at anyone here, but is from a rant of mine to another group, mostly "christians" of whom only about 10 out of 200 have done anything serious or life changing to prepare and to be ready to help anyone.
Like the usual folks across the country, the greater majority of people do not have the cojones to pack up, move and make a difference. 
THEY WILL BE PART OF THE PROBLEM INSTEAD OF THE SOLUTION.
I called this article this,
"When All Is Said And Done, A Lot More Is Said Than Done"
because Talk Is Cheap.
We all need to figure out real quick that it is absolutely true 
that we need to walk the walk if we are going to talk the talk;
Our actions must back up our words.
Can I make it any clearer than this?
Jesus did. He said:
But let your communication be, Yea, yea; Nay, nay:
for whatsoever is more than these comes from evil.
This means that if you say you are going to do something, do it. Period.
If you do not, evil will follow.

*********************

In Pilgrim's Progress, there is a character named Talkative. This represents many in Christendom today, Yes, there are many well-fleshed out characters in the book, like Obstinate, Worldly-Wise Man, etc, but Talkative kind of "takes the cake" as it were.
"Talkative, a hypocrite known to Christian from the City of Destruction, who lived on Prating Row. He talks fervently of religion, but has no evident works as a result of true salvation." 1.(more below)
Best summary of what I am saying?
"Be ye doers of the word, and not hearers only."

This is about ten years too late, since I had first tried to implement it, or at least recommend it that long ago in my book, website, and e-book. Well, time is now:
"If not us, who? If not now, when?"
My best friend John the other day after doing hay,
told me our friend Bill's quote:
"When All Is Said And Done, A Lot More Is Said Than Done."
Well, it is time to start doing, my friends. I am going to quote the section from my book, to save time here, then I am going to lay out a few needs. For those of you whom the Lord has been speaking to about DOING something, I am telling you: do it now!
For many of you, when you say, "I have not had a leading from the Lord to move, or to...You Fill In The Blank (YFITB),....it really means;
"I don't care what God says, I am not gonna do anything until I can...sell my house...get a job where I am moving to...work two more years so I can get full retirement...have a perfect dream home there...sell this...or that...etc"
You have been invited to a celebration feast, a wedding feast, as it were...
and your reply to the One doing the inviting, is: "I have to buy a cow, I need to marry a wife, I need to..." Sound familiar???
Well, the same thing that happened in that Parable, 
IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW: People who are hard luck folk, who are homeless, who are travelers, who are street people...people who are from the "Highways" are being invited, and are coming to the celebration -IN YOUR PLACE. Other people are hard folk, they are tough, leathery, thorny types. They are people that if you try to get too close, too quickly, you can get stuck by thorns...but they are the kind of people that are great barriers, great protectors, and great "Hedges." 
Am I saying that many of you are going to be left out of the celebration? Well, that is correct; it is exactly what is stated in this parable. People whom you would laugh at, (and do) people who you look down your nose at, and people who are used to hard times, b/c that is all they have ever known, and people who are moving a lot, or are homeless; the "Low-Lifes" you despise, the HIGHWAYS people, as well as the tough, gnarly, obnoxious, barrier / HEDGES People, have been, are right now, and will be the ones who end up enjoying the blessings of what you should have had the guts and the faith, and the obedience to receive. SO...go ahead and sing "TRUST AND OBEY" at your 501 C # government controlled church which is preparing you to bow down and lick the hand that MIGHT feed you, and which will advise you to go peacefully amid the stresses of life into the FEMA camps, which even after Katrina, people had the nerve to complain about, saying that they "felt like a prison." Small wonder, that!!!. 
That might sound familiar to some of you: 
Then said he unto him, A certain man made a great supper, and bade many: And sent his servant at supper time to say to them that were bidden, Come; for all things are now ready. And they all with one consent began to make excuse. The first said unto him, I have bought a piece of ground, and I must needs go and see it: I pray thee have me excused. And another said, I have bought five yoke of oxen, and I go to prove them: I pray thee have me excused. And another said, I have married a wife, and therefore I cannot come. So that servant came, and shewed his lord these things. Then the master of the house being angry said to his servant, Go out quickly into the streets and lanes of the city, and bring in hither the poor, and the maimed, and the halt, and the blind. And the servant said, Lord, it is done as thou hast commanded, and yet there is room. 23 And the lord said unto the servant, Go out into the highways and hedges, and compel them to come in, that my house may be filled. For I say unto you, That none of those men which were bidden shall taste of my supper.

I am not second guessing, mind reading, guilt tripping, etc, just plain hard facts of life. I have heard it from people literally probably a thousand times or more since 1993.
Someday, real soon, maybe this month, life is going to get real brutal, real quick.
All of the yakking and blathering will then be moot. You should be able to smell the odoriferous matter because it slammed into the spinning blades a long time ago, but the perfumes and pheromones of the world have deadened your nostrils to digested and recycled plant matter.
SOOO... a quote:

well... not quite.

Basically, guys, this is a notice, an appeal, and a warning: I am addicted to trying to help people. None of this may come out very well, but I need to say a few things. All of my friends here have worked non-stop to prepare for rough times, often 16 to 20 hour days for a lot of us.
Like millions in this country, we are mostly broke, living on limited income. I know many people on this group are doing the same thing where they are at, Mona, Nova, Delia, Cletus, Laurie, etc. I am not talking to those folks. 
Nor am I talking to those who are, like us, living on very stretched incomes. I am not talking to those of you who have been clearly led to stay where you are at and prepare to help as many as possible.
I am talkin to those who are working decent jobs, or have a good income of some sort, have a big screen HDTV, have video games, listen to sports, etc, and enjoy all of the luxury crap that none of us ever have, or ever will even want to enjoy, and you might..."do preparedness" --as a hobby, or even if in earnest --only for yourself and your family.
I am talking to those of you who have spendable income, and those who would like to "someday" have a place to go and be safe after either the economy gets so bad, you lose your job, or in some other way, finally see the "handwriting on the wall" --or in the SKY*

jeremiyah

*@Tribal Warlord Thug,*

I wish I could figger out how to post images, but I saw this bumper sticker. It would go with your flag.
"Fighting Terrorism Since 1861" You got the right flag for the area!
http://www.stickergiant.com/since-1861_xrg747.html

jeremiyah

*@TWT,*

http://www.kissmyrebelass.com/rebel-t-shirts/shirts/AINT-SCARED-T-shirt.htm

THE ORIGINAL HOMELAND SECURITY ESTABLISHED 1861 - JACKSON, DAVIS, LEE AND FORREST T-SHIRT - REBEL T-SHIRTS

Dixie Shirt Southern Homeland Security Protecting Home Since 1861 Rebel Pitbull


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> lol.....we looked at 1 place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And some are willing to settle for almost anything and some are more discriminating. But then what can you expect?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

words of wisdom from wanderer....."And some are willing to settle for almost anything and some are more discriminating. But then what can you expect?"":congrat:

LMFAO.....:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:......wanderer, when i look out from my front porch out onto the Lake i really feel for idiots like you.......settle?...sure, call it that......5 acres wooded with a new unfinished home and new deep well...$20000.........all within a few hundred feet of one of the cleanest lakes in the USA........the Lake of the Ozarks......sure, i'm one who'll settle fer anything......once in a lifetime does an opportunity knock, yer azz better be there to answer


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

ooooo yeah........i hope ya do really understand that land out here is starting to go for a premium price now....mine is already appraised at over $168,000.........and will just go higher when i buy the 20+acres of woods and 280 feet of shoreline thats next to me......ooooo, thats right....i'll settle for ANYTHING............

it's a damn shame that i'll settle fer anything .......


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Tribal: Thats a very nice place! Food and water close by! Bet it's easy to heat without all those Mcmansion windows and doors!
I've a spring and a creek but I'm a little envious of the lake!
Best wishes!

jeremiyah Thanks for you inspiring post!
shadowrider


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wanderer0101 said:


> And some are willing to settle for almost anything and some are more discriminating. But then what can you expect?


Well that was a bit rude! Thug enjoy that land, it looks awesome! Just so you know lakefront property like that here in CO would probably start over a million. Quite jealous here! Wish I had a lake in my backyard.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Ugh, was that really necessary Wanderer0101, really?
Those are some great pictures, beautiful lake and property you got there Tribal Warlord Thug. I always love to see a greenhouse when there is snow on the ground I notice it's attached so whether or not it's for plants it can always be useful.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

For those of you living in the Ozarks, which area is best? I need a BOL in that area.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

BTW,

Hoop houses can be made out of top rail chain link fence rail tubing. Collect it from Craigslist, etc.
You can get benders to make 10 ft wide, 12 ft wide 20 ft wide, or a 60 degree bender fro straight walls and peak roof.
With a stove in it, a 20 ft by 24 ft makes a very livable dwelling here in the Ozarks, even with a single layer, not inflated, etc. 
I got all four from these folks from their ebay store. They had three different sizes . grades. I got cheap spray painted ones, but I got all four for $150.00. If you only get one, get the 20 footer, b/c it gives most use of material with zero waste, and uses full 10 foot sticks of pipe:
http://www.lostcreek.net/
Cheap-Homemade-Greenhouse-Quick-Hoop-House-Bender
www.lostcreek.net/
Secret Revealed, $49.99 Quick Hoop Bender Revolutionizes Doit Yourself Greenhouse construction. Our Greenhouse designs have been featured on ...
Bender Instructions pdf - DY-Series Benders $59.99 - C-High Tunnel Benders

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Tunnel...121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a0b79a49
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREENHOUSE-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item53e0b27885


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

AARRRGGG!!! HOW DO YOU POST PICTURES?

TWT,

You have a nice looking place. Good job.
When I saw the hoop house entrance, I felt all warm & fuzzy inside. 
That is Ozarker Ingenuity. Whichever wall is south, you can do a solarium the full length, and help with heating in the winter, plus have growing space.
If I cant get my framer son to build a "normal" porch, I am gonna put one up b4 winter, so I can have a wood fired furnace out front with a fan behind it to blow hot air in. In a bermed hose, it dont take much to heat this place.

BTW,
Hoop houses can be made out of top rail chain link fence rail tubing. Collect it from Craigslist, etc.
You can get benders to make 10 ft wide, 12 ft wide 20 ft wide, or a 60 degree bender fro straight walls and peak roof.
With a stove in it, a 20 ft by 24 ft makes a very livable dwelling here in the Ozarks, even with a single layer, not inflated, etc.

I got all four from the folks at Lost Creek Greenhouse, from their ebay store. They had three different sizes . grades. I got cheap spray painted ones, but I got all four for $150.00. If you only get one, get the 20 footer, b/c it gives most use of material with zero waste, and uses full 10 foot sticks of pipe:

http://img5.sellersourcebook.com/users/137895/new_box_for_benders_002.jpg

http://www.lostcreek.net/
Cheap-Homemade-Greenhouse-Quick-Hoop-House-Bender
www.lostcreek.net/
Secret Revealed, $49.99 Quick Hoop Bender Revolutionizes Doit Yourself Greenhouse construction. Our Greenhouse designs have been featured on ...
Bender Instructions pdf - DY-Series Benders $59.99 - C-High Tunnel Benders

Eliot Coleman Acclaimed & Noted Gardening Writer/Author Uses Our Hoop Benders.

Here Is What He Has To Say About Our Hoop Bending Tools

Loy,

The tool arrived yesterday and it is beautiful. A French philosopher once commented, "You know you've achieved perfection in design, not when you have nothing more to add, but when you have nothing more to take away." The best ideas and the best designs are the simplest and your bender meets that standard in every way. Thank you.

Best,
Eliot

This one is powder coated, and they have 6 sizes, and it is cheaper???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Tunnel...121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a0b79a49
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREENHOUSE-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item53e0b27885

http://img8.sellersourcebook.com/users/39889/greenbenders.jpg

http://img8.sellersourcebook.com/users/39889/dscn0455.jpg

Our "DIY Green Benders" are available in 6 different sizes:
3ft., 4ft., 6ft., 10ft., 12ft., and 20ft.
CHOOSE THE SIZE YOU NEED FROM THE DROP DOWN MENU
Each size represents the width of the arch you will achieve
after bending your tubing with our "DIY GREEN BENDER"
You can build quonset style greenhouses and shelters
from 1-3/8" top rail chain link tubing
or use 1/2", 3/4" or 1" emt. EMT stands for
electrical metallic tubing which is a galvanized
tubing used in the electrical industry.
EMT is inexpensive tubing that can be bought in 10ft. sticks
in most hardware stores.
• The 4ft and 6ft benders will bend 1/2" and 3/4" emt, these benders work great for making row covers or strawberry patch covers.
• The 10ft and 12ft "DIY Green Benders" work best with 3/4"emt, 1" emt and 1-3/8 top rail chain link tubing.
• The 20ft "DIY Green Bender" works best with 1-3/8" top rail chain link.

Our "DIY GREEN BENDERS" can be attached to a flat wooden surface for use. Picnic table, work bench or even clamped inside your shop vise!

We also have a truck hitch attachment and a truck bed attachment
that our "DIY Green Benders" will bolt to.

jeremiyah


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Wanderer0101 said:


> And some are willing to settle for almost anything and some are more discriminating. But then what can you expect?


...and some will be wanderering around in a daze asking.... "What the heck just happened?"


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

@ northstarprepper,

From what direction are you going to be coming from, and do you want to develop something now, or plan on later?
A 100 mile radius around Springfield pretty well defines the Ozark Plateau. Target that; get inside that circle, and you should be able to find a farm, property house etc very reasonable.
Friends bought a property for 1500.00, and made about 5 G on scrap metal, etc, so if they do sell it, all of it is profit. to put into another one.

jeremiyah


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I live in Minnesota now. Looking to buy some acreage with perhaps an older house or cabin on it. Hope to purchase later this year. I want to visit first and get the lay of the land. A good church within 20 miles is a must as well. Thanks for the info. That is where I will start the search.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

hell.....our lil greenhouse is just made with 1" pvc tube that i bent in a radius to form the 'hoops'.....then its just screwed together with drywall screws(amazing damn things aint they?...lol)....then i just bought a roll of 8mil opaque plastic sheeting from our local farm store...10'x50' for $20.......ok, now i have about $28 in the entire greenhouse.....HillBilly ingenuity is more like it.....it's on the south facing part of the house and connected to it just off of the kitchen.....can open the window up and regulate the heat and water the plants with the kitchin' sinks hose...lol have been eatin' all types of goodies out of it so far....in fact, i'm sittin' here eatin' a fresh salad of greens and radishes with some of our fresh eggs poached on the top............hopefully by this fall the entire 32' of the southern face of our house is a solarium/greenhouse with aquaponics setup in it..........then we'll be eatin' fresh perch from our own lil' 'pond'.....

and jeremiah....if yer around my area give me a holler.....we can go fishin' sometime......:beercheer:


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Wanderer0101 said:


> And some are willing to settle for almost anything and some are more discriminating. But then what can you expect?


*
Wanderer0101,*

You have plans to act, to move, and that is good. I would be hesitant to criticize someone who already did that, though. 
I want to help if I can, I will help anyone looking to move here, so I do not mean to argue with anyone, just help them see where they can do better.
Two sayings came to mind on this how and where and when relocation arena:

*"The imperfect battle plan put into operation today is better than the perfect battle plan put into operation tomorrow." -George Patton*

The other one is;
*"I like my way of doing it, better than your way of not doing it."*
-evangelist D.L. Moody to an old Calvinist criticizing his "altar calls"

I am not taking sides, either like one is right and one wrong; you are planning to move; "Already looked at about 50 different places and making another trip in April to look at a few that have made the cut. Three of these are very promising. My outside limit is 23 months but it will probably be sooner than that."

I ain't knocking your thoroughness; we have friends from Washington who chartered a plane and looked at over 100 properties in two weeks; eliminated the obvious baddies, etc and came down to buying -for cash -the best of them...but that was twenty years ago.

At present, times being what they are, that thoroughness, and that devotion to detail might turn out to be a "Perfect Battle Plan," and it may not pan out as well as an Imperfect Battle Plan acted on sooner. I will hope that you make the jump sooner than later. Let me know if I can help.

jeremiyah


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

TWT,

I will; I love fish!!! Do you can fish? (If you can carp -not that you need to bother with them with that huge lake right there (how many miles of shoreline?) but canned, they are like canned salmon & mackerel -totally edible and great calcium, as the bones are soft like jack mackerel you buy) Or ferment them? (must be recipes for that, but we have not) or....smoke them? Yummm.

BTW!!! You ought to read the quadrology)? umm..oh yeah, the 1st one is THE BIG EMPTY 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Big-Empty-J-B-Stephens/dp/1595140069
It is about POST-SHTF and THE WHOLE us IS HERDED INTO CITIES WITH THE boogey man tale that the interior is blasted to nothing.
The resistance is inside the peninsula of a HUGE lake in Missouri, growing food, science labs, etc.
Good reading for campfire & cabin fever nights.

jeremiyah


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we have over 1500 miles of shoreline here....more than kalifornia has total..........as far as canned fish goes, i have tuna and salmon stocked well into the next few years.. think i'll save my cannin' jars fer something else.....like pickled habeneros.......

........thanx fer the link to the book....my kindle needs a few more ......i only have around 1400 on it right now......

and by the way.....what part of the Ozarks are ya in if ya dont mind me askin'?


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

What do you mean tuna and salmon..oh, can canned store bought stuff? Cool. Any trout farms / springs near you?
Ozark Trivia:
We are north of "The Redheaded Step Sister" lake of the lake system; if you need water, water level here goes down, way down. If Table Rock needs to dump it, our docks are under water.
Just to see how your Ozark Trivia skills are, that should give you enough info)
If not, I will tell you, but it is pretty simple. There is only one dumpy little lake in the system. 

jeremiyah


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Bull Shoals lake?..........


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> words of wisdom from wanderer....."And some are willing to settle for almost anything and some are more discriminating. But then what can you expect?"":congrat:
> 
> LMFAO.....:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:......wanderer, when i look out from my front porch out onto the Lake i really feel for idiots like you.......settle?...sure, call it that......5 acres wooded with a new unfinished home and new deep well...$20000.........all within a few hundred feet of one of the cleanest lakes in the USA........the Lake of the Ozarks......sure, i'm one who'll settle fer anything......once in a lifetime does an opportunity knock, yer azz better be there to answer


Lake of the Ozarks? That tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Lake of the Ozarks? That tells me everything I need to know.


....and that tells me everything i need to know..:teehee:....like you need to come up outta momma's basement fer awhile and git some fresh air......


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Lake of the Ozarks? That tells me everything I need to know.


OK, Wanderer, I am curious; what does it tell you? Other than / in addition to the insult; "...like you need to come up outta momma's basement fer awhile and git some fresh air..." 
I am also curious; why the animosity? What is the point in that? Why not be happy for him; he may be in a position to help people who did not find and buy a place soon enough who meant to someday, or even folks who were totally oblivious to what happened to this nation...
like Uncle Joe said:
...and some will be wandering around in a daze asking.... "What the heck just happened?" But they will need help nonetheless.

jeremiyah


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't see the point in comparing the Swiss plateau to the Ozark plateau. Not unless you were thinking of moving to Switzerland.

The Ozark plateau is near the center of a large highly populated part of the eastern US. You'll probably have unprepared people trying to get there from every direction. They could be coming from St Louis or Kansas City as well as Chicago or Atlanta or Dallas. If you live there you'll probably have the worst zombie problem in the whole country.

I think Wisconsin winters will make most zombies go south instead of north.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

jeremiyah said:


> OK, Wanderer, I am curious; what does it tell you? Other than / in addition to the insult; "...like you need to come up outta momma's basement fer awhile and git some fresh air..."
> I am also curious; why the animosity? What is the point in that? Why not be happy for him; he may be in a position to help people who did not find and buy a place soon enough who meant to someday, or even folks who were totally oblivious to what happened to this nation...
> like Uncle Joe said:
> ...and some will be wandering around in a daze asking.... "What the heck just happened?" But they will need help nonetheless.
> ...


ahhh!!! I screwed up again...I glanced it over too quickly and thought the "...come out of the basement..." was Wanderer...
sorry guys; reading writing too much...
so; what does IT tell you, Wanderer?

jeremiyah


----------

